# Wow- what an opportunity



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I wrote out this whole big huge thing and then the computer rebooted before I could post - AGHHHH!

So here is the deal. I have been talking to a Nigerian Breeder in Montana - real nice lady!! Her and her husband have been looking to move to Washington and what not and hubby had mentioned to her that she should prorobly sell off her goats (has only been into breeding about a year like me) and that once they get the land - she can start over. Well like any of us, she does not want to give them up. She has sold a few off, but she really wants to keep the rest.

So, she sent me an email today asking if I would call her immediately she had a something she wanted to run by me (I had no idea they were looking to move or sell out). She offered to let me "take" her herd until they get settled and what not. This floored me that she thought enough of me to ak if I would like to be a part of this. I have been wanting a few more goats, but didn't think that I would do it till after all the kids are sold, let alone this year. She has 4 does (all in milk and milkable if I want to continue milking) 3-4 bucks, and 4-5 kids (might sell a couple before they come to the ranch). She mentioned that for all intents and purposes they would be "mine" while here and that we would transfer the registrations to my name for herd name.

What types of things would YOU want to see in a contract for something like this? What would your concerns be? 

Here are things that have already been discussed and agreed would happen :

- goats would be transfered to my ranch 

- I get to selct breedings inregards to which doe with which buck (mine and hers)

- goats will stay with me minimum 1 breeding cycle

- I decide who can be sold as registered and who needs to be sold pet or wethered.

- I can use her bucks on my does and vice versa

- ALL goats must be CAE, CL, and Johnes tested prior to coming to my home.k

I am really excited about the possibility of new lines and what not that will belong to me. Would you ask for "rent" or for her to supply hay or would you not since you will be breeding? We have not discussed the issue of selling of kids or who they would belong to - but she was the one to say that we would transfer the goats to my name so that the kids would have my herd name.

What do you all think? What other stipulations / questions / or things would you want in the contract? Thank you all!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, you are really doing her a favor. If she wants any say-so about the kids, she should pay "board". If she's saying that you breed the does and you keep the kids in exchange for "board" then that's another thing. She would have to bare the cost of transferring ownership back to her name. But, if she just wants the original goats back...and you want the bloodlines she has...sounds like a pretty good deal to me. Be sure to decide what would happen if a goat dies or is injured in your care. It would be reasonable for her to help with vet bills (50/50?). Who decides how much vet bill is acceptable? Who decides if euthenasia is recommended? Would you have to replace the dead goat with a kid or one of your does/bucks? I'm trying to think of anything else I would try to get in writing, and get it all in writing! Can you afford to support the new goats, if she doesn't help with vet bills? You'll have to feed them for awhile before you make any money back from kids sales. Would feeding the adults cost more then if you just purchased a couple of doelings (what if you only get buckling?).

I don't know, are you an optimist? :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If I take in 12 goats, lets say, but only 4 -6 are breedable for next year - the cost to feed all of them, I would think, would break even or barely make anything off of it.

I was thinking that if hay was supplied - say 2 tons a year - that should cover that part, and I cover grains? Would that be fair do you think?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

The frist thing that occured to me is what if there is an illlness or injury- who decides what vet bills are paid and what if she says to you (and I did have someone do this) he can see a vet if her looks like he's dying. That was a pony that came down with strangles immediately after they left on their trip. And who is liable for what. What if one dies? 

I'd have to know someone realllllly well to even go there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the easiest thing would be for you to purchase the goats from her have them be yours and she can purchase them back from you when she is settled. Then there is no confusion on who owns what part of the animal and who is liable for what.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure, any feed she can provide is great, especially since there are that many "unproductive" mouths to feed. Why doesn't she want to sell these does? Is she just attached to them as indiviuals? Or are they really fantastic bloodlines? How soon do they want you to take "custody" of this group?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would be gettting the herd either July or August. She really does like her lines that she has (have not seen the pedigrees but she read off some that I recognized) but she is just real attached to them. She milks and the 4 does are all in milk and producing a decent amount for a Nigerian. She started with goats about a year ago like I did and she really enjoys them.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

You could do a "Lease agreement" quite easily and stipulate such things as:

1. Lease period for a minimum of one year, renewable providing both parties agree.

2. Lease fee is waived as the Lessee (you) will be providing custodial and medical care. 

3. Leasee has full rights to the husbandry/breeding of the goats in your possession and full ownership of any offspring that should be produced in the lease period. 

4. Should there be any mortality issues during the lease period, the Leasee will not be held responsible for replacement cost of the animal. 

5. The Leasor has 'visitation rights' during the one year lease period, but cannot remove the goats from your possession unless she can prove abuse or neglect of the goats by the Leasee.

Just a few suggestions and good luck. I'd suggest having the document notarized too. 

mmm


----------

